# Shooting doubles



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have been shooting doubles once a week for about 4 weeks now. I got a 40/50 and I was how that compares to a good score?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Not bad. consider how much you shoot on a weekly basis. 40 out of 50 for someone who does it recreationally on weekends or every once in awhile, it's a respectable score. Keep practicing.


----------



## rookieshooter (Oct 28, 2008)

Not bad at all. That's better then I was doing when I first started shooting registered Trap. Then with a lot of practicing I found myself standing shoulder to shoulder with Dan Bonillas and a few others in a doubles shoot off at the Grand American. In fact that was my last shooting event and have since hanged up the old Perazi. That was about 20 some years ago.
Do you shoot with both eyes opened when shooting Dbls?


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Rookie, you do realize that this thread is over 2 years old don't you? Besides, I'm sure he's up to at least 48 out of 50 by now


----------



## rookieshooter (Oct 28, 2008)

BIRDSHOOTER said:


> Rookie, you do realize that this thread is over 2 years old don't you? Besides, I'm sure he's up to at least 48 out of 50 by now


Good point :roll: Need to lay off the coffee. He's liabel to be in the Trapshooting Hall of Fame by now


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

:wink: Yeah,and most likely has a P or a K gun by now.


----------



## KatyJhonson99 (Feb 3, 2011)

ya; apparently it is good score 40/50
BUT
once a week ok but how many hours you spend with shooting the same day??? that is the question needs an answer; :-? 
i mean the more you practice the more learning curve you achieve
good going keep practicing; see you in competition 8)


----------

